# Islamic peace



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Or is it pieces?

https://www.foxnews.com/us/muslim-children-disturbing-video-investigation


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A couple of paragraphs from the article:
_A Jewish congressman is calling for a criminal investigation into the Muslim American Society (MAS) after the group posted a video from an Islamic center in Philadelphia showing children saying "we will chop off their heads" for Allah and the Al-Aqsa Mosque in Jerusalem.

Rep. Lee Zeldin, R-N.Y., appearing on "Fox & Friends" Monday, called the video "deeply disturbing," "dangerous," and "infuriating to see U.S. children being radicalized on U.S. soil." The Middle East Media Research Institute, a watchdog group who translated the video and alerted Fox News Friday, said it is not an isolated incident._

That isn't a school as we define schools. That is a madrassa.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The only thing different about what happen ther than any other place run by muslim's is they got caught. It will still go on but they will be more careful of video. That is who they are is what they will always teach and do.

""It indicates that maybe they aren't outraged at the fact that they are radicalizing and indoctrinating their own children, it's that maybe they're upset they exposed themselves by posting the video onto their own Facebook account," Zeldin said. "I'm very bothered by it.""


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I just got off a few days in fakebook jail, for talking about the "religion on peace", not sure you guys and girls wanna hear what DEEBO has to say..
I will mention, I learned all I wanted to know about ISLAM on 9-11.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Deebo, I can imagine the discourse. But I have a differing slant.

I have long opined that I do not 'hate" a specific group. I hate a 'behavior."

That being, if I see a faction of society use cowardice, violence or lawbreaking, then I have found a demographic that needs to be pruned back.

Be that ethnic banger, violent husband, muslim extremist, white supremacist or garden variety bank robber, it's all the same to me. It is simply the extension of violence to generate success over any citizen who capitulates out of fear or the need for safety. Whether they are systematically killed in a ski-mask, or drilled off the matching humps of a dromedary, the endgame should be executed in identical fashion and without delay.

There is only one thing that stops a bad guy with a gun, and we all know what that is.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Anyone that has spent time in the middle east. Other than a liberal reporter knows full well what you saw on that video is who they are. The ones not on the front line are bank rolling the ones that are, same agenda.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Anyone that has spent time in the middle east. Other than a liberal reporter knows full well what you saw on that video is who they are. The ones not on the front line are bank rolling the ones that are, same agenda.


I never ruled out a circular firing squad. A financier who meets his end accomplishes the same as for a dead street tough.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Anybody think we are winning this game?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> Anybody think we are winning this game?


I don't. We are letting in those who want to destroy us. They are even in our federal congress. We are asking for suicide. Makes no sense.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Islam means slave. They're slaves of Allah and they want us to become slaves or die. What are they doing in the our country that's supposed to be free? It's a very bad situation. I don't want sharia law or honor killings or burkas. These people are nuts. I don't want them in my neighborhood or my country.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> I don't. We are letting in those who want to destroy us. They are even in our federal congress. We are asking for suicide. Makes no sense.


Should we realize our folly only just before the sword severs our head from it's body? Over the centuries they have not changed their mantra of rape, murder, torture, slavery, and war one iota. They do not hide the fact that in the end, we must submit or die. We have seen only this past few years their attempt at world domination and how they would rule those who are unfortunate enough to come under their control.

We are such a stupid people.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> Anybody think we are winning this game?


Well, this ethnic group just happens to be the flavor of the day. Let me explain.

There was a comedy song on the radio when I was a kid, called (I believe) "Please Mr. Custer." It details the antics of a cavalry soldier who does not wish to got to the Little Big Horn. It ends with the phrase, _"Now what's their word for friend? I know, it's Kemo Sabe! Hey, out there, Kemo Sabe! (sounds of flying arrows) "No, that wasn't it..."_

We cracked up over that song for weeks. Racist! Oh, you bet.

So now the Islamic kids sing songs, and the same guys who sang about Custer wish to condemn these ethnics. A mirror can be a cruel mistress.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

early in the morning, and I am still drinking my coffee, but this I say, WE ARE IDIOTS, for allowing this to happen.
We have coddled them, pampered them, and bent over backwards for them.
Now, we have them in our elected positions, and openly and brazenly talk about CHOPPING OFF HEADS.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Deebo said:


> Now, we have them in our elected positions, and openly and brazenly talk about CHOPPING OFF HEADS.


Easy there, Robespierre, the guillotine hasn't rolled into the town square yet.

After movies like Red Dawn came out, people projected that it would take over 25 years for any armed alien force to successfully dominate America. For example, we have veterans, not mercenaries. That line alone will professionally kill most of the soldiers forced here to fight. Then there are our personal arms, every kid has access to an AR-15. In fact, I have the best sniper rifle ever built, a Ruger 10/22.

How long do you think it might take for an entire alien army--with dozens of its compatriots dead in the street amid burning communist personnel carriers--to toss down their weapons and cry, "These Yankees don't fight fair, they won't let us execute them like the Europeans..."

Someone out there is going to make big money on the T-shirts, which will read, "_Cornwallis tried..._"


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> Easy there, Robespierre, the guillotine hasn't rolled into the town square yet.
> 
> After movies like Red Dawn came out, people projected that it would take over 25 years for any armed alien force to successfully dominate America. For example, we have veterans, not mercenaries. That line alone will professionally kill most of the soldiers forced here to fight. Then there are our personal arms, every kid has access to an AR-15. In fact, I have the best sniper rifle ever built, a Ruger 10/22.
> 
> ...


was only referring to the recent childrens play where they were openly singing about "chopping off heads".
No, I feel any "all out LETS GET IT ON" would only last about two days, but how do you tell who to engage?
Freedom of religion also must mean freedom from religion. If your religion states "FOLLOW OR DIE", then, that's a problem, for me.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, Deebo, even the Asian war which lasted almost 15 years only used 4% of our military forces. In other words, if 90% of the Americans ran and hid from a foreign attack, twice as many people would repulse them with arms.

To that, we would blow them up if they tried to sleep, sometimes feed them poison foods sometimes not, spike their ammunition and let the kids snipe them for fun and baseball cards. In other words, do what the Viet Cong taught us--just with better weapons.


----------



## Agamalar (May 22, 2019)

Very important question. We are letting those who want to destroy us.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Ah yes, that was an Hamas recruiting class by the looks of it.








Repeat after me, Allah, oh Allah....I come to thee.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Ah, yes, Hamas has always been a gray day for bikers. We once tangled.

I remember the day clearly, we parked in the alley to avoid the camel dung.

Then they were on us! Hamas had brought explosives, and they lobbed them at us. We picked up the devices, lit the fuses, and then threw them back...


----------



## watcher (Aug 24, 2013)

We have medicine for these cancers,but no one wants to give it to the patients...


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I prefer the 5.56 mm. Less chance of over penetration and will F you up on the inside!


watcher said:


> We have medicine for these cancers,but no one wants to give it to the patients...


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Deebo said:


> early in the morning, and I am still drinking my coffee, but this I say, WE ARE IDIOTS, for allowing this to happen.
> We have coddled them, pampered them, and bent over backwards for them.
> Now, we have them in our elected positions, and openly and brazenly talk about CHOPPING OFF HEADS.


I beg to differ, there ain't any "we" to this. I've never voted for a libtard, ever, not once.

And, I have plenty of medical treatment for this cancer. I could cure tens of thousands of them given enough time to administer the pills.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

keith9365 said:


> View attachment 98113
> I prefer the 5.56 mm. Less chance of over penetration and will F you up on the inside!


For when you are up close and personal with your "friends"


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

KUSA said:


> I beg to differ, there ain't any "we" to this. I've never voted for a libtard, ever, not once.
> 
> And, I have plenty of medical treatment for this cancer. I could cure tens of thousands of them given enough time to administer the pills.


WHEN, not if, when the next "real big attack hits", I think anyone that has brown skin, a beard and a headwrap will be subject to violence. The American people are at a tipping point, with so many people lining up to "kiss the asses and shake hands" with these devils, and then so many of us that are completely against them, it will BOIL OVER with another "big event".


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Deebo said:


> WHEN, not if, when the next "real big attack hits", I think anyone that has brown skin, a beard and a headwrap will be subject to violence. The American people are at a tipping point, with so many people lining up to "kiss the asses and shake hands" with these devils, and then so many of us that are completely against them, it will BOIL OVER with another "big event".


Agree! Not if, but when. And they won't be satisfied with with 10's, 100's, or 1000's of dead. Think 10's of thousands or hundreds. Don't think they aren't planning it.


----------

